# Training Club



## FrogsHair (Mar 4, 2010)

I consider my self a decent golfer. By that I mean, when I prepare properly, I can hold my own when playing with 9-15 handicappers. Last Christmas one of my daughters gave me that "Tour Striker" (7i) training club as a gift. I was a good, loving, and thankful Dad for this gift, while going on with the rest of the festivities. The club fell by the way side for a few weeks. Just another money wasting gimmick I thought. A week or so ago, I took this critter to the driving range for the first time, only to find I could not hit it very well. Low, line drives were the prevalent ball trajectories more often than not. 

Now one of the best things I get out of playing golf is the challenge of playing this game. Good or bad makes no difference, as I always have fun. This club offered me a challenge. So for 3 days straight, 100 balls a day, I was at the range hitting this club, with each day getting progressively better. Yesterday I took it out for the fourth time, and hit pretty good shots most of the time. Difference this time was I took my entire bag out with me. Low and behold, I was hitting better shots with my irons. They were definitely longer, (maybe 5-8 yards) and at impact, felt better. Jury is still out with my metal woods, but I can see a definite improvement with my irons. This training club did make me hold the angle, with the shaft more forward at impact. In the next day, or so, I plan of playing an 18 hole round to just see how much help this training club has been for me. Right now Broken Tee  is getting even with me by sending down some very cold weather. It's supposed to be back in 70s in a couple of days. BTW, I am not promoting, or recommending this training tool. Just passing along my experience with it. I just might have to take that daughter out to lunch.


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

I'm glad to help out a fellow golfer who has enjoyed the pleasures of warm weather and send some of this frigid air your way its a balmy 
22f today at noon. My brother in Canada says it's -44F at his house.
so I can complain but not too loudly.

I've swung that club before. I too though it was a good tool, for just a warm up but not hitting on the range.
Since I'm not the king of my castle its play golf or toys but not both.


----------



## Surtees (Sep 11, 2007)

that does look interesting. you would know about it if you arent hitting it right.


----------



## stevel1017 (Apr 30, 2007)

I will be interested in hearing more on how it goes with this, as I have seen it and wondered about it


----------

